# S, N and spelling



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

As a teenager, I used to be a bad speller. Now and again, I will have to double check, but it's nothing to do with my type; rather my upbringing. As a child I was in different schools all the time, and I never had a stable education. Plus, my mother never has really valued education. She is a very bad speller, to this day.

As I entered my late teens, and now into my twenties after finding intellectual confidence, spelling is becoming more and more natural to me. It's been pointed out to me a few times that I am good with language and with words. 

I find the reason my mum has never bothered to learn to spell, is because she was never taught how to think about words. It has little to do with her type.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

My spelling has become a little worse since leaving school almost ten years ago. It's still quite fine though.

I haven't been on facebook in a while. That website seems to destroy my spelling ability. Not that I'll write badly spelled stuff on there, but I'll see so much stuff written incorrectly by others that it makes me quite markedly start questioning my own spelling of words that I really should know, and I can only put it down to my overexposure to other peoples' errors.

One thing I do find is that my vocabulary isn't necessarily all that great. I don't read any books. When I do, my vocabulary blossoms. Then I stop reading and I go back to the stock word bank that I normally use.

I should read more.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a pretty bad speller. Also I'd say I'm alright at grammar, but only because I write a lot, its never been something I paid particular attention to.

Luckily being a good speller is not a skill that really mattered at all in my life.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I've always thought I had an excellent spelling until I had to write the word queue.


----------



## bp123 (Sep 24, 2015)

I've been wondering about this. Part of spelling is proofreading something before you submit it. If someone makes a lot of careless misspellings of simple words in an email or a document, I'd definitely think they are N since they obviously aren't paying attention to detail.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Ar yuo traiying to faynd an eksyuus as to wai you hef trobbel spelling or somting?


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

My spellyn iz moar tan good; its' tah bessst!!

Iam ovbioesly a intiuteve spellyn god.

----

I've always been good at spelling, and it's always come quite natural to me. I have inferior Si, but I figure I just employ my Te for this.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm great at spelling. Just don't ask me how to pronounce any of it.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

mai spellan is so boitifal a win an AWADR!!!!

Designed by me

But no I don't think it's S/N, it's just lazy/not lazy or spell check/what are these red lines they look nice


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

All the Ns I know personally are quite careful about the presentation of their writing. Especially NTs seem to be consistently invested in the clarity and correctness of their written expression. For the Sensors I know, it depends more on the individual.

I'm pretty sure it was abstract intuition that made it so easy for me to learn spelling, and rules of grammar generally. I picked up on the patterns naturally and figured out all the underlying rules at an early age just from reading a lot. I'm fussy about my proofing generally, because I'm a perfectionist, and if I'm not sure about a spelling (which is rare) I'll look it up and commit it to memory.


----------



## smilephantomhive (Sep 27, 2015)

I just use spellcheck.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

> _A direct correlation can be made between spelling skills and literacy._


This has always been interesting to me. One would think so, wouldn't they?
I read a lot and have always read a lot. I have an insane amount of books. And my spelling is poor. My spelling has always been relatively poor. My spelling during 5th grade looked like that of someone from 2nd. I was in honors english from 6th to 12th grade. And my spelling continued to suck. I constantly make up words; combinations which sound like they could be legitimate words. I don't even doubt them half of the time. I can memorize all the bones in the body, say them, and horribly misspell a significant amount. I make up my own grammar rules (luckily not to an extreme degree. But what I consider a proper flow might not be one for someone else). 

I'm dominant N. I don't believe it's correlated with N vs S. I've met various S users who were also poor spellers.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

O_o said:


> This has always been interesting to me. One would think so, wouldn't they?
> I read a lot and have always read a lot. I have an insane amount of books. And my spelling is poor. My spelling has always been relatively poor. My spelling during 5th grade looked like that of someone from 2nd. I was in honors english from 6th to 12th grade. And my spelling continued to suck. I constantly make up words; combinations which sound like they could be legitimate words. I don't even doubt them half of the time. I can memorize all the bones in the body, say them, and horribly misspell a significant amount. I make up my own grammar rules (luckily not to an extreme degree. But what I consider a proper flow might not be one for someone else).
> 
> I'm dominant N. I don't believe it's correlated with N vs S. I've met various S users who were also poor spellers.


You're definitely the exception. SWMBO and I are both quite good at spelling, as are our kids. N vs S made no difference. However, our daughter, as a youngster refused to learn to read. When she finally understood th power of language and decided to learn to read, she was behind t curve. She spelled words entirely phonetically. Her grandpa, who was illiterate until a young adult, spelled similarly, at first. But now they both are good spellers.

There are certainly individuals with an aptitude for spelling, just a their are individuals with an aptitude for say, math. However, we all have the ability to become quite good at either one - or something else entirely, with exposure.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

niss said:


> You're definitely the exception. SWMBO and I are both quite good at spelling, as are our kids. N vs S made no difference. However, our daughter, as a youngster refused to learn to read. When she finally understood th power of language and decided to learn to read, she was behind t curve. She spelled words entirely phonetically. Her grandpa, who was illiterate until a young adult, spelled similarly, at first. But now they both are good spellers.
> 
> There are certainly individuals with an aptitude for spelling, just a their are individuals with an aptitude for say, math. However, we all have the ability to become quite good at either one - or something else entirely, with exposure.


It's interesting that you mention that, specifically regarding the grandfather. 
I'm in the middle of an internship right now with a few others from my uni : we're teaching children with dyslexia how to read. It's fairly incredible just how many very capable individuals have it : there are many surgeons who have it, individuals in Nasa, engineers. There are specific locations (specifically in the temporal lobe or the brain) which don't light up for individuals with dyslexia. These same individuals, though, tend to have strong spatial skills, they can very gifted visually. But can you just imagine what a classroom full of kids might do to them? The sort of ostracization they might experience? Reading itself is not a natural thing. Not that individuals with dyslexia can't learn how to read lol : but it's extremely important that the program used is both systematic and explicit as well as provides a lot of free back. Phonics on it's own, when taught in a one-dimensional manner can be incredibly discouraging to individuals who struggle : there needs to be touch, emotional connection, reflexion, prediction.

There is a sort of "reading code" that needs to be cracked before someone can read : words can be dissected, dissected bits can be put together to create a whole. First with rhymes, then with syllables, then with phonemes. then the alphabet. correlation with specific sounds and the alphabet. sight words. th, sh (blurred) vs bl, pl (blend sounds). It's all so incredible how complex it is actually. And if you skill a step, it's so easy to fall: you can't teach a child the significance of the alphabet if they don't understand the concept of words being made up of individual, unique sounds: that words can be dissected.

Anyways; digression, I know lol. But it's wonderful that your daughter is on track again. When it crosses the line of 4th grade, when children read to learn rather than learn to read, a lot can fall behind significantly.


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

Idk but I've noticed when NPs are writing they have casual fuck-ups like writing words twice, forgetting to write words, writing a word they're thinking instead of what we're intending to write, etc.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

@O_o -

To be clear, our kids are all grown and out. We have grand kids, now.

The process of learning to speak, read and spell, in relation to a child's development, is fascinating. 

It is also interesting that some dyslexic children can be helped in their attempts at reading by placing a piece of colored cellophane over the page they are reading. 

Personally, I believe that the most important thing a parent can do is to read to their kids. The tendency is to have the child read to the parent, but it is much more important that the parent read to the child. This instills a love for stories and narrative, which will encourage the child to read more advanced books.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm intuitive, and I prefer the medieval spelling of firey.


----------



## Lerena (Sep 4, 2015)

I see no correlation. If there was a correlation, being an N would mean I don't have a past of correcting other peoples' spelling. When I was more immature I often found it annoying when someone misspelled words, especially if the misspelling was due to laziness, and I'd point out to the other person when they didn't spell properly. Although I no longer correct anyone's English, I still get annoyed by someone that intentionally does not spell a word correctly. It makes a person look uneducated. 

Unfortunately, I have a friend that does this and to maintain the friendship I've remained quiet about it. That doesn't mean I don't cringe. I constantly fight correction urges, but my increased maturity has resulted in me choosing to never correct someone's spelling unless they directly ask me to do that.

For myself, I try to always use correct grammar and spelling. I am extremely strict with my spelling, sentence structure, and the flow of my words. Most of the time I even want my posts to be properly organized. Proper organization doesn't come as easily to me though. I don't use Te.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I really haven't noticed any trends regarding this, but I haven't actively payed attention either.

I know for myself I'm not naturally good at spelling, but I am apparently Much better at 'sounding it out' and guessing which patterns will apply to a word than my INTJ friend is, which rather surprises me because she actually cares about there being one correct spelling, whereas to me the important part is that we understand the meaning regardless of how it's spelled. I do know that reading more british literature than american literature seems to have caused me a great deal of spelling confusion.

Another odd thing is that despite not having a good visual memory for how words are spelled, when I'm reading I frequently catch instances where the wrong word has been used so spell check wouldn't have caught it and similar things like that.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

I never had a problem with spelling. My dad is a sensor and he's not a good speller though.

I don't see why there would be any S/N correlation.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

I was excellent at spelling as a kid and went to a few Spelling Bees, however I lost my proficient spelling as an adult, mainly due to autocorrect and laziness. Now, sometimes I even spell simple words wrong.

I don't think it has anything to do with N and S necessarily.


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

NP's and SJ's are better spellers than SP's and NJ's.


----------

